# Deepest skyscraper



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

proposed deepest skyscraper in the world
300-meter deep, mexico city
















The deepest underground structures - news construction and development pose structures


The deepest underground structures - articles about the construction of the subway, underground crossings, road junctions.




undergroundexpert.info




.


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

Very pretty atrium. I wonder how such a building deals with heat build up. 

more info here: Earthscraper in Mexico City - eVolo | Architecture Magazine


----------



## Zamaszysty (Sep 19, 2012)

KillerZavatar said:


> heat build up.


I would be more concerned with CO2 build up in the lowers levels. It should be all fine till air circulation fails or loses power.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

It looks like Dante Alighieri's Inferno (Hell) from the 14th-century "Divine Comedy" lol


----------



## Benny H (Dec 2, 2013)

Zaz965 said:


> proposed deepest skyscraper in the world
> 300-meter deep, mexico city
> 
> 
> ...


Not a bright projekt and should be stopped before they waste any more money on this..


----------



## rafark (May 6, 2011)

This is a 2010 project and was never a very serious project.


----------



## PovilD (Dec 26, 2011)

Zaz965 said:


> proposed deepest skyscraper in the world
> 300-meter deep, mexico city
> 
> 
> ...


I may call it: groundscraper or earthscraper


----------

